# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Евгений Дятлов. Актёр или певец???

## Sanych

Евгений Валерьевич Дятлов родился 2 марта 1963 года в городе Хабаровске. В 1971 году после гибели отца мама перевезла Женю с братом  в Никополь, там Евгений закончил школу(7 классов скрипки) и получил музыкальное образование. Учился в Харьковском университете на факультете романо-германской филологии (французский язык).

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
В 1986 поступил учился в Ленинградский Государственный Институт театра, музыки и кинематографии им. Н.К.Черкасова. Все годы параллельно с занятиями на курсе А.Н.Куницына он играл в рок-ансамблях.. Играл и пел в рок-группе "АукцЫон"  Кто смотрел "Брат 2" думаю будет интересно вот такое видео:

Закончил ЛГИТМиК по специальности «актер драмы и кино» в 1990 году. В 1990 году Евгений Дятлов стал лауреатом Всесоюзного конкурса чтецов имени Яхонтова, проходившего в Ленинграде. В 1990-91гг. играл в Театре Буфф. В 1992-97гг. Евгений Дятлов — актер Санкт-Петербургского Государственного Молодежного театра на Фонтанке; с 1998г. — Санкт-Петербургского Государственного Театра Сатиры на Васильевском острове.

Евгений Дятлов играл главные роли в спектаклях «Опасные связи» Ш. де Лакло, «Дон Жуан» Ж.Б.Мольера, «Вертеп» Ф.Сологуба, «Последняя жертва» А.Н.Островского, «Макбет» В.Шекспира — в Театре Сатиры; играет Шервинского в спектакле  «Дни Турбиных» по роману М.А.Булгакова — в Молодежном театре на Фонтанке.

Евгений  много  снимается в кинофильмах и телесериалах: «Копейка», «Черный ворон», «Охота на Золушку», «Морской узел», «Агент национальной безопасности», «1-е Мая», «Бандитский Петербург», «Убойная сила», «Госпожа Победа», «Братья», «Секретные поручения»,  «Эхо из прошлого»,  и др. Дублировал Эдварда Нортона в фильме "Бойцовский клуб, Бена Аффлека в фильме "Перл Харбор", Стива Бушеми в "Корпорации монстров", Мартина Скорсезе в "Подводной братве" и многих других актёров.

Вокальные способности Евгения используют в кинофильмах: "Мусорщик", "Космос как предчувствие", "Жизнь и смерть Леньки Пантелеева", "Улицы разбитых фонарей" "Убойная сила", "Черный ворон", «Подружка Осень» и многих других. 

Был ведущим в документальном сериале «Век кавалергардов», состоявшем из 10 фильмов и транслировавшимся ГТРК «Культура».  Ведущий в документальная программе «Следственный лабиринт» на телеканале «Звезда».

Финалист шоу  на первом канале «Король ринга» и,  вместе с Дианой Арбениной,  «Две звезды-2.». В финале конкурса "Две звезды" получил из рук Аллы Пугачевой Золотую звезду.

Шоу "Две звезды". Евгений Дятлов и Диана Арбенина - "Не отрекаются любя".

Известен телезрителям по телепередачам, идущим в прямом эфире - «К нам приехал...» (телеканал «Ля минор», НТВ-плюс) и 100Процентный звук (телеканал «100 тв»).

Участвовал в передачах «Романтика романса» на канале «Культура». Пел в концертах памяти Андрея Петрова,ЮрияСаульского, Юрия Визбора, Арно Бабаджаняна….

Артист владеет скрипкой и гитарой, обладает красивым, редкого тембра  баритоном. Неповторимая камерная манера исполнения песен и романсов, звучащих в спектаклях и телефильмах с его участием, а также в концертных залах, неизменно привлекает зрителей. В 1997-2000гг. Евгений Дятлов выступал вместе с Олегом Погудиным; ими был совместно записан диск «Бирюзовые, златы колечки».  Кроме совместного диска, Евгений записал ещё два."Портрет"(2003г.) с программой романсов и "Ноченька"(2004г.) - народные песни. 

Евгений Дятлов с песней "Кукушка". Ко дню афганцев.

В настоящее время Евгений Дятлов поет на лучших концертных площадках: БКЗ Октябрьский (Санкт-Петербург), Концертный зал им. П.И. Чайковского, Московский Международный Дом Музыки, Театр эстрады (Москва), театр оперы и балета (Воронеж) и др. городов. Евгений выступает с ансамблем АкадэМ-квинтет под управлением Николая Криворучко.

Заслуженный артист России (2007г.).

----------


## Sanych

Как вам его творчество??? Как по мне так и актер замечательный, а певец вообще великолепный. Многим попсюкам эстрадным до него никогда не дотянутся.

----------

